# Front mounted windrow turners....any around?



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

I have an old Farmhand front mounted, right hand, windrow turner...you push it. It has two 60" wheels with a fiberboard center and bolt on right hand rake teeth. The teeth are getting hard to find and the rake is wearing out. This is a two wheel rake mounted on a device with axles that are spring loaded and adjustable. You just drive along the windrow and the two wheels turn the windrow over, ground driven and pressure is adjustable through spring length adjustment. To road it, you chain the wheels up off the ground. Pretty handy for some applications. Parts are getting really tough for these old Farmhand machines....including the accumlators.

Question: is there another product line that handles a pushed 2 or 3 wheel rake that would turn windrows? If not, is there some where a fella could get teeth and other parts for this old babe?


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

A neighbor has a two wheel rake he pushes with his skidsteer. Seems to work for him. We call it his 5 and 1 all purpose gardening machine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen some 3 pt versions.2 wheel windrow tipper.Sitrex,M&W.Some on Tractorhouse


----------



## bunchgrass1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Hedge tree,

I thought you could still get teeth from AGCO - took over Farmhand's stuff in the 90's. Other parts are certainly more challenging to find for this turner.

I have one that mounts on the side of my loader bucket AND when I bounced over a pit in the field, I bent the wheel frame pretty good. Personally, I liked using a turner behind the tractor better.

Also, the setscrews that hold the rake frame onto the bucket bracket was a poorly thought out design. They tend to slip pretty easily.

Good luck - try AGCO for tines.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen some off brand rakes at both John Deere dealers and Case dealers. Don't know if those off brand tines and parts will fit. Look the same to me.


----------



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

Bunchgrass...I sure agree on those dang set screws. Mine is mounted on the right side of the tractor, and I have a chain from the leading wheel crank back to the frame on the left side of my tractor....tends to keep that sucker from trying to straighten up. I will give Agco a try...but parts for even the old Farmhand accumlators are getting tough to come across.

I wonder if a guy could rig something to mount a couple of wheel rake teeth on the cranks and adjust the spring tension so they would work. Those teeth are cheap. Axle diameter is 1.5" on the Farmhand...smaller on the wheel rakes I think.

Thanks for the lead...I will give our closest Agco dealer a try.....Lang Diesel.


----------

